# I Just Cut My Own Hair! Pics*



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2008)

Spontaneous move but I've been craving to get blunt bangs for some days and I couldn't wait anymore.
I cut about 3 inches off from my already side-swept bangs a few hours ago and the reason for the blunt bangs is because I hate showing my long-ass forehead and thought this was a solution for it, haha.
I find them hard to get use to looking at and it's not the perfect cut but I don't trip on things like "it has to be neat looking". And my hair was never a huge priority to me since it looks like crap on a daily basis, haha but I figure it grows out quickly so...

What do you guys think?


Before






After









Camera phones can be so much more forgiving when it comes to photos than digitals, LOL.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice job. You look great. I'm too cheap so I always cut/trim my bangs.


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2008)

it looks great on you!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 20, 2008)

i dont see any pics?
NVM i see them now, had to refresh.

I realllllly like them.
It "updates" your look alot (not that it wasnt) and it frames your face really nicely!!!!

They look lovely!!!!!!


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a blunt fringe too! I think it looks cute! Good job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh it's so cute!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks great on you!!!


----------



## MACPixie (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks great on you! Props too -- I'd be much too afraid to cut my own hair!!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

good job! looks good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish I could do that but I'm scared! lol.


----------



## raphdiaz (Nov 18, 2008)

you know you like it girl.looks very sexy.


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good on you.


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

It looks really good on you and gives you a totally "new" look.  Great job!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 26, 2008)

aw really cute


----------

